# IELTS Revaluation....please advise.



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

I attempted IELTS GT module exam for second time a few days ago and have scored *L-7.5 R-8 W-6.5 S-8.5*.

In my previous attempt last year I scored 6.5 in Reading while the score for rest of modules was well above 7.

The target was to score 7 in all modules and I was pretty confident of being able to score above 7 this time.

I wanted to seek people's opinion on whether a revaluation would help here or not. Since revaluation also costs money, I am a little unsure if I should go for it or simply sit for another IELTS examination.

For record, I appeared through IDP for the exam in India.

Please advise further.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

I myself appeared through IDP as well ... Also reevaluation helped many.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

RDKalra said:


> I attempted IELTS GT module exam for second time a few days ago and have scored *L-7.5 R-8 W-6.5 S-8.5*.
> 
> In my previous attempt last year I scored 6.5 in Reading while the score for rest of modules was well above 7.
> 
> ...


If you are confident then go for re val, you may get required band in writing.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

RDKalra said:


> I attempted IELTS GT module exam for second time a few days ago and have scored *L-7.5 R-8 W-6.5 S-8.5*.
> 
> In my previous attempt last year I scored 6.5 in Reading while the score for rest of modules was well above 7.
> 
> ...


If you are really confident, then only go for reval. 

But my advise would be, do not go for it, its a scam. They will always leave people .5 short, so that they go for reval instead of sitting again.

I scored 6.5 in speaking and was really confident that I did better than that and went for reval but got my score card back without any changes.

So its your call really. The safe bet would be that you sit again for the exam. Plus the reval will take good 7-8 weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hamster said:


> If you are really confident, then only go for reval.
> 
> But my advise would be, do not go for it, its a scam. They will always leave people .5 short, so that they go for reval instead of sitting again.
> 
> ...



Scam ??? ! Many have been benefited through revaluation ... And also, they dont INTENTIONALLY lessen 0.5 marks for candidates ... The Speaking and Writing Examiners are different and in fact, you Speaking goes through TWO separate examiners ... you may say that obtaining good score is harder in certain parts of the world (Major cities in South Asia) than others but the conspiracy, with all due respect to your opinion, seem far-fetched to me.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Scam ??? ! Many have been benefited through revaluation ... And also, they dont INTENTIONALLY lessen 0.5 marks for candidates ... The Speaking and Writing Examiners are different and in fact, you Speaking goes through TWO separate examiners ... you may say that obtaining good score is harder in certain parts of the world (Major cities in South Asia) than others but the conspiracy, with all due respect to your opinion, seem far-fetched to me.


I would say there are lucky few who have benefited from reval. That's just my experience and my observation of many people who have appeared for IELTS with IDP.

Think about number of people appearing from south asian countries and the benefits of re-sitting and reval to IDP, you might see what I'm trying to say.

Any ways, I stand by my opinion, you can have yours! No offence!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hamster said:


> I would say there are lucky few who have benefited from reval. That's just my experience and my observation of many people who have appeared for IELTS with IDP.
> 
> Think about number of people appearing from south asian countries and the benefits of re-sitting and reval to IDP, you might see what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Any ways, I stand by my opinion, you can have yours! No offence!


Yes I can see the potential money-making opportunity but to keep such a scam running in an organized way itself is a pretty complicated and tricky task...

Anyway yeah .... always .. you can have your own opinion based on your own experience, no offense taken..


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

RDKalra said:


> I attempted IELTS GT module exam for second time a few days ago and have scored *L-7.5 R-8 W-6.5 S-8.5*.
> 
> In my previous attempt last year I scored 6.5 in Reading while the score for rest of modules was well above 7.
> 
> ...



I think they (IDP or British Library) do accept for revaluation until 28 days from the date of results (not sure about the time line . Check with them) . 

I know they charge around 7000/- for revaluation but remember that if there is a change in score then they revert back the 7k. Revaluation takes 8 weeks to come out (which is something you should be very concerned about if you have less time but if not I'd simply suggest not to waste any more money in applying for another exam...because you are never sure if you'll get thru with 7 band the next time either)...but there is a huge possibility to expect an increase in score...mainly because your paper will be sent to Australia (if IDP) or England (if BL) for revaluation and obviously there will be many other factors when an outsider is correcting your paper.

Here's my story with IDP IELTS...

I took my first exam on Dec 3rd but when the results came I scored 7.5 in all modules except Writing. I applied for revaluation immediately and simultaneously appeared for another exam on Jan 12th 2013. Both my reval score and my second attempt scores came back positively on 31st Jan'13 . I got a 7.5 (1 point jump) in my writing module revaluation and my second exam score is 8,8,8,7(Speaking). Although I agree that mine was a different case, because I was not eligible to apply for EOI until I got a 7 band. 

Lastly, remember that there is a very high scope for getting an increased score in either Speaking or Writing modules but there are possibly very few chances in expecting a spike in score in case of Reading and Listening (for obvious reasons - all the 40+40 answers are preset and/or determined already).

Hope this helps.

Good Luck,
Potturi


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

*IETLS Reevaluation successful*

Hi All,

Just wanted to keep people informed, I did apply for revaluation of my IELTS score and my score in writing module increased by .5 to 7 which is what i needed.

A big thanks to everyone!!!!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

RDKalra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to keep people informed, I did apply for revaluation of my IELTS score and my score in writing module increased by .5 to 7 which is what i needed.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone!!!!


Congratulations mate.


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

RDKalra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to keep people informed, I did apply for revaluation of my IELTS score and my score in writing module increased by .5 to 7 which is what i needed.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone!!!!


Congrats..!!!

did it took 8 weeks or less? BC or IDP?
Even I have 6.5, waiting for reval scores (through BC)


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

It took 4-5 weeks in the whole process inlcuding fee refund..This time i appeared for IELTS thru IDP..


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have a query related to IELTS IDP. 

My IELTS score is L:9 , R: 7, W:8, S:6.5 Overall: 7.5

should I go for reval? Is there any hope? or should I appear again?

TIA


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query related to IELTS IDP.
> 
> ...


Please go ahead. As many have opined, there is a high scope of bump with Writing or Speaking modules. If you remember your speaking test and are confident that you didn't pause even for a second, go for it. In my speaking test, there was one instance I asked the examiner to repeat the question as she wasn't clear. I got 7.5 in speaking. Except for that, I didn't allow the examiner to question. I kept speaking till she abruptly interfered. 

In my case, I've got 6.5 in writing and all others are above 7. I've applied for EOR on 30th of October. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tyjupi (Nov 16, 2013)

What is your eor results? I got the same situation but choose to retake. 

Anyone successfully appeal?


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

I've submitted appeal for the writing part (6,5) and it was rejected


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

tyjupi said:


> What is your eor results? I got the same situation but choose to retake.
> 
> Anyone successfully appeal?


I will let you know my result when I receive.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

ykps said:


> I will let you know my result when I receive.


Hi ykps,

any luck with your result?


Regards


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I sit IELTS on 27.07.2013 - L:8.0/ R:8.5/ W:8.0/ S:6.5. Asked for re-mark for Speaking. It took 7 weeks, and they did not change my mark.

I do not believe in the downgrading conspiracy, as they do not know what marks you need. You do not write on the page that you need 6 or 7 or 8.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

I got similar marks 5 times.... always 6,5 only in one part, either speaking or writing... I believe in money-making conspiracy


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi ykps,
> 
> any luck with your result?
> 
> ...


Not yet ashish. Im calling them every day for status. Will surely update you all. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

ykps said:


> Not yet ashish. Im calling them every day for status. Will surely update you all. :fingerscrossed:


Know what? Just got my refund amount :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:..

IDP customer support doesn't even know about the refund. Expecting my TRF next week.....:ranger:


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

After a grueling wait of around 35 days, I got my revised scores today. All thanks to the Almighty GOD it was positive. My initial score was 7,7,6.5,7. Since I knew that I did well in writing, I went for revaluation. My writing score has been revised to a full band from 6.5 to 7.5 :flame:. 

I was initially skeptical about the whole EoR process and even feared that the results may not even be remarked. After lots of deliberations I decided to go ahead and it paid off. 

I strongly suggest to refer dcielts.com site for writing tips. If anyone wants the gist I had prepared for writing and speaking, do PM me. I will be more than happy to help.

Whatever said and done, it all boils down to how well you hold your nerves during those 3-4 hours and apply yourself.

Wish you all the best for your IELTS tests. My EOI is on its way with 60 points.ray2:


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

ykps said:


> After a grueling wait of around 35 days, I got my revised scores today. All thanks to the Almighty GOD it was positive. My initial score was 7,7,6.5,7. Since I knew that I did well in writing, I went for revaluation. My writing score has been revised to a full band from 6.5 to 7.5 :flame:.
> 
> I was initially skeptical about the whole EoR process and even feared that the results may not even be remarked. After lots of deliberations I decided to go ahead and it paid off.
> 
> ...


Hi ykps,

All said n done. I am happy for you. Did you applied for ielts again. My score was L-9,R-8,S-8,W-6.5. I am not too sure about my writing but still want to go ahead with reval. Also filled one more test for 18th jan 2014. Can you please guide me how to file reval.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

In your case, I suggest not to go for revaluation. Pm me to know why I felt so.


----------



## Sagarsk (Dec 20, 2013)

hey.. from where did you apply and what were your other band scores?
i am in the similar boat.. having 6.5 in W. but i feel i should have easily got 7.5 to 8. If I give for reval.. will it be rechecked by a different examiner? only then theres point.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

Sagarsk said:


> hey.. from where did you apply and what were your other band scores?
> i am in the similar boat.. having 6.5 in W. but i feel i should have easily got 7.5 to 8. If I give for reval.. will it be rechecked by a different examiner? only then theres point.


You can see my signature for details. It was applied in Bangalore.


----------



## tyjupi (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi there,

I read some where that the latest IELTS result is consider. I am not sure about that. So if I took multiple attemps, do I have to send in the latest IELTS result or the one with the highest score.


----------



## sakai (Feb 7, 2014)

if the score of other parts are relatively high (say all above 8), but writing is 6.5, then i suppose it is worth trying, because i know 2 people in this case successfully increased to 7 by revaluation.


----------



## tyjupi (Nov 16, 2013)

I have 6.5 for writing for 3 attempt even I feel that my writing improved by a lot especialy the last round . So I have filled for remarking of my writing. Finger cross!!

My other question is can we use any IELTS result or they will look at the latest attempt?


----------



## AuzLover (Feb 14, 2013)

tyjupi said:


> I have 6.5 for writing for 3 attempt even I feel that my writing improved by a lot especialy the last round . So I have filled for remarking of my writing. Finger cross!!
> 
> My other question is can we use any IELTS result or they will look at the latest attempt?


You can use any of the result as long as its valid


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

I had 6.5 in speaking. I submitted for EoR and my score increased to 7.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> I had 6.5 in speaking. I submitted for EoR and my score increased to 7.


hello SNCJ,

can you post timelines..when you applied for EOR and when you got results.


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> hello SNCJ,
> 
> can you post timelines..when you applied for EOR and when you got results.


I got the revised results in a month's time frame


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I am also stuck at 6.5 for writing and speaking. is it worth to apply for EOR and expect raise in band. Please suggest if should i go ahead.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> I got the revised results in a month's time frame


it is with IDP or BC?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Guys,

Please suggest is it worth for applying EOR , i have seen people getting increased band after applying, but in my case i would like to review it for both Writing and Speaking.Please let me know


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

janardhan.g said:


> it is with idp or bc?


idp


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

hello friends,

Finally after 3 attempts and 1 reval. I was able to clear IELTS. 

1st attempt IDP: L9, R8, S8, W6.5. O8.5
filed reval. but of no use.
2nd attempt IDP: L8.5, R7.5, S7, W6.5, O7.5

got my writing evaluated from Princeton Review.

3rd attempt BC: L8.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7

finally cleared.  all thanks to guidance from group members and positive words. Currently in process of filing my eoi with 65 points.

Regards


----------



## canfsw (Jul 8, 2014)

ykps said:


> After a grueling wait of around 35 days, I got my revised scores today. All thanks to the Almighty GOD it was positive. My initial score was 7,7,6.5,7. Since I knew that I did well in writing, I went for revaluation. My writing score has been revised to a full band from 6.5 to 7.5 :flame:.
> 
> I was initially skeptical about the whole EoR process and even feared that the results may not even be remarked. After lots of deliberations I decided to go ahead and it paid off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience 

i'm also planning to apply for EoR


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

canfsw said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience
> 
> i'm also planning to apply for EoR


Hi Canfsw,

I do not want to dishearten you but apply for eor only if you are 100% sure else you would be pitting your mo ey down the drain.

I got 9,8,8,6.5 in my first attempt and hoping i get a .5 hike. i filed for eor as my writing part was fine according to me. but in vain. :-(

I still think i would have preapred a lil more and then gisven another attempt. I had also filed for another attempt in the meantime as they take 2 months to give the results.


----------



## padmaraj.s (Jul 17, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> I attempted IELTS GT module exam for second time a few days ago and have scored *L-7.5 R-8 W-6.5 S-8.5*.
> 
> In my previous attempt last year I scored 6.5 in Reading while the score for rest of modules was well above 7.
> 
> ...



Try British council as they have different marking criteria & is not strict.. If you get .5 less for writing or speaking then give for re-marking, but you will not get extra mark for reading & writing..


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

padmaraj.s said:


> Try British council as they have different marking criteria & is not strict.. If you get .5 less for writing or speaking then give for re-marking, but you will not get extra mark for reading & writing..


How did you arrive at the conclusion that British Council is not as strict as IDP?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

It did not work for me


----------



## padmaraj.s (Jul 17, 2014)

fullerms said:


> How did you arrive at the conclusion that British Council is not as strict as IDP?


Because I used to do IELTS coaching programme 3 years back and also invigilator. I still have friends and colleagues who can still give me information...........


----------

